# Oregon Retriever Trial - Portland , OR



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Open starts Friday
AM starts Saturday (according to EE)
Q starts Friday
Derby starts Saturday 

I know it's early...those of you that are "in the know" please keep us posted throughout the trial. Those of us that are "stuck at the office" REALLY do appreciate it...we are living vicariously through you...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

extremely generous callbacks in the open
24 dogs back to 2nd series
1,3,8,9,10,12,15,19,20,22,23,24,26,27,
29,30,31,32,33,35,39,40,44,46


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann results on the Q from Friday???


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

The only placement I know is 1st and that is Chopper's Rx to Win "Windy" !!


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

wtg Pow Fly and Pilot. win one for your girl Fly


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Qual

2nd- rolando with gitr
3rd- robin rawles with ??
4th- jon garrisaon with ??


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series
4,6,7,10,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,33,34,35,36


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd
6,10,12,13,15,16,18,19,22,23,26,31,33,34,35,36


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Good Luck Kim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Any Derby news?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Any Derby news?


Yea, that's what I'm thinking...
Thx for the updates, Kim!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Callbacks to last series open. 7 dogs
Wayne Johnston /Pilot
Kim Johnston / Pow
John Henninger / Copper
Jim Gonia / Dutch, Chip, Cardhu, Pete
Ran 6 dogs had to stop for day due to interference with test to continue in morning.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry no derby news. Only know 2 series done today.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

JKL said:


> Sorry no derby news. Only know 2 series done today.


Thanks Kim... that's good to know. Thanks for keeping us up to date.

How are the grounds and weather?

Loren


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Kim (and Wayne).


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Loren Crannell said:


> Thanks Kim... that's good to know. Thanks for keeping us up to date.
> 
> How are the grounds and weather?
> 
> Loren


Weather was beautiful!!! Suppose to be 70 tomorrow. Grounds and water were nice as well.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

qual placements
1st. Choppers rx to win O/H bob crabb
2nd. Candlewoods Git'R Done O/H rolando Cornelio
3rd. Wetlands island girl hula O/H robin Rawls
4th . Pacific rims spirit of bushido O/H jim garrison
RJ. Duckmoutians snap to it O/H cynthia tallman
Jams, 1, 17


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Howard,
#18, is into to the 3rd and doing well. Don't know the other call backs and I have to head home today so I won't get a chance to see the water work.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

rolando_cornelio said:


> qual placements
> 1st. Choppers rx to win O/H bob crabb
> 2nd. Candlewoods Git'R Done O/H rolando Cornelio
> 3rd. Wetlands island girl hula O/H robin Rawls
> ...


Congrats to Bob and Windy on the Win! 
Way to Git'R Done Rolando! 
Congrats to All.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

amateur callbacks to 4th series
11 dogs
Gary Zellner / Kimber, Pirate
Wayne Johnston / Pilot
Dave Wilson / Chip
Kim Johnston / Pow, Fly
Cynthia Tallman / Dutch
TJ Lindbloom / Sailor
Mike tierney / Cash
Marion Carey / Echo
George Millen / Jock


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results. 
1st. Chip / Jim Gonia 
2nd. POW / kim Johnston
3rd. Copper / john Henninger 
4th. Cardhu / jim Gonia 
RJ. Pete / jim Gonia 
Jams
Pilot / Wayne Johnston
Dutch / jim Gonia


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations on your second Kim!
Lynn


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job Kim!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to all who placed in the Open. 

Special congrats to Todd Scheuble, CHIP's breeder. Todd's Carbon x Widgeon's CC Waterback breedings were a good nic. We're glad we own Ruby from the 2nd litter.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats Kim!


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Derby 3rd Series...

Right bird thrown right, and the Left Bird thrown left. Don't know the distances.

14 dogs to the 4th series as of 12:45 p.m.









Loren




Derby 4th series... Converging guns








photo sent via email from Jerry Patopea


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on the second in the Open Kim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO KIM & POW! CONGRAT'S ON YOUR 2ND IN THE OPEN!

Tammy


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Kim on the 2nd.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

rolando_cornelio said:


> qual placements
> 1st. Choppers rx to win O/H bob crabb
> 2nd. Candlewoods Git'R Done O/H rolando Cornelio
> 3rd. Wetlands island girl hula O/H robin Rawls
> ...



libby your a good girl you little winch
nice job


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Derby:

1) Leica II -- Patopea (6 points at 12 months old)
2) Beaulieu's Esmerelda -- Bewley (Kiernan)
3) Italian Stallion IV -- Costa (Henninger)
4) Caterpillar Emily -- Zellner
RJ) Roux's Blackthorn Banshee -- McNeill

Jams: 1, 2, 6, 7, 9, 11, 18, 21, 24

Congrats Loren on your girl's JAM!

Oops, Chad I'm not sure about your dog. I have him down for 3rd place and a JAM.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1) Leica II -- Patopea (6 points at 12 months old)
> 2) Beaulieu's Esmerelda -- Bewley (Kiernan)
> ...


Your right...Rocco received a 3rd and Hoot a Jam...

Thanks!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur results
1st Kimber / Gary Zellner
2nd. Fly / Kim Johnston qual for natl
3rd. Echo / Marion Carey qual for natl
4th. Cash / Mike Tierney
Rj. Pirate / Gary Zellner
Jams
Dutch / Cynthia Tallmsn 
Jock / George Millen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Kim and Mike Congratulations on the Amateur placements.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

ALRIGHT FLY-MAN & KIM!!!


Tim


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Gary and Kim!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS KIM AND FLY!!!!! Have FUN in Minnesota.....

Kris


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Melanie... I am happy for my little girl.

Great job to Jerry and Leica II. She's a young dog, but she is very talented and I look forward to seeing how she does in the future. 

Good job to Gary Z and Kim who should have fun at the Amateur Nationals. Gary has been on fire this year.

Congrats to all who ran their dogs, placed, or JAMed. 

Loren


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great weekend Kim, Congrats. Congrats to Greg and Kobe on the Derby Jam, two ribbons in your first three derbys is pretty good.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Way 2 go Kim and Fly. Bring home thing big one.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Way to go "Copper" an Open 3rd before your 3rd B-day. Such a good boy.
Hugs,
Nana Sue


----------

